# c++/4.2 is empty



## xNight (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello.

As in the thread title, I have the  /usr/include/4.2 and as obvious as it should be I get this when I try to compile anything:






So any idea about it?  (I use FreeBSD 10.0). I did install (clang) but nothing so far. I tried this http://blogs.freebsdish.org/theraven/2013/01/03/the-new-c-stack-in-9-1/ and nothing so far.


----------



## georges (Mar 23, 2015)

I think gmake(1) requires the GNU compiler!!!
FreeBSD make(1) works fine.


----------

